
Classical analogue of the Unruh effect - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.02200
======
sohkamyung
Via a write-up in Science News [1]

[1] [https://www.sciencenews.org/article/new-test-water-
ripples-s...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/new-test-water-ripples-
supports-idea-quantum-heat-vacuum)

